# udev: missing sysfs features

## sorex

Witam,

kernel: 2.6.30-r7, genkernel

GA-DSL-P31

mini cd, x86

Podczas uruchamiania systemu mam taki błąd:

```
udev: missing sysfs features; please update the kernel or disable the kernel's CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED option
```

W opcjach general setup kernela odznaczyłem "config system features", a także w pliku /usr/src/linux/.config ustawiłem

```
CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED=n

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_v2=n

```

Jednak nadal system pisze mi podczas uruchamiania "file system failed", dochodzi do momentu wpisywania "loginu" jednak klawiatura już nie reaguje,.

Pomocy?:)

----------

## SlashBeast

```
CONFIG_SYSFS=y
```

----------

## sorex

Po ustawieniu tych opcji w konfigu, genkernel ich nie nadpisuje?

Używam genkernela i nie wiem czy wprowadzane modyfikacje w pliku są przez niego "widziane".

----------

## SlashBeast

Nie pomoge Ci z genkernelem bo nigdy na niego nie marnowalem czasu (budowac wiekszosc kernela w moduly, czekac az sie skonczy... masakra).

----------

## sorex

```
CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED=n

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_v2=n 

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

```

w konfigu, przekompilowane jadro. Nadal:

```
udev[606]: missing sysfs features; please update the kernel or disable the kernel's CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED option
```

system zaktualizowalem, udev przeinstalowalem, eh;/

----------

## SlashBeast

sadze, ze nie wrzuciles do /boot przebudowanego kernela badz cus takiego.

----------

## gexcite

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Nie pomoge Ci z genkernelem bo nigdy na niego nie marnowalem czasu (budowac wiekszosc kernela w moduly, czekac az sie skonczy... masakra).

 

To nie wystarczy?

```
genkernel --[no-]menuconfig
```

----------

